# Touring the Lake District in June!!!!



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

I am thinking of touring the Lake District in June. Can anyone give me recommendation for this area.

Like to take about 10days, 4/5 sites with plenty to do for two teenage boys.

Close to villages and pubs.

Thank you in advance!!!!!

Walton


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Walton

I would plug for Keswick as a base, you can get to the fells good eating houses and super market, lake and the like.

Sites Castlerigg Hall and Farm also C&CC Keswick, not sure you will get booked for June but you can try, we are booked in for 2011.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Walton,

I would suggest the campsite in Brothers Water (Patterdale).
Great base for many walks from the site.
A pub onsite with good ale and great food.
A good bus route to get you into Ambleside or Ullswater.

We have stayed there many times and love it! We have some pictures of it on our website.

Regards

Dean


----------



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

If you want a quiet site with plenty of space (for the lads to kick a ball or play frisbee) try Trafford Park at Bassenthwaite. 5 minute walk to the village with excellent pub (The Sun) and loads of walks in the area (Bassenthwaite Lake, valley, hill or mountain (Skiddaw). There is a small shop on site, WC / showers and some EHU.

As a BONUS, the ospreys should be around in June as well - they sometimes fly over the site, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We went to the CC&C site at Keswick last year, stroll into the town with plenty of good eating places and on many bus routes. Easy access to all parts of Derwentwater. Make sure though you do not get pitch 71, it is like a parking bay between the two parts of the site. We are going to Bowness in June, seems to fit all our requirements.

Have a good trip.

Dave and Sheena


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

There is a club site (cant remember if Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club) in Bowness on windermere. Its 5 mins walk to the town centre and the lakeside.


There is not much room for parking say if you want to ride out to a town and park on car parks generally. Parking spaces are usuallt taken early on car parks and cars there for most of the day.

Phill


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

As Broom has mentioned Castlerigg Hall at Keswick is a great site, although you may not get in there at weekend! Nice little ferry boats from the lakeside for a pleasant walk up over Cat Bells, one of A. Wainwrights favourites. _Edit. I forgot to mention it's also just round the corner from Whinlatter forest with it's recently completed forest mountain bike trails_

Also the National Trust site at Great Langdale is a fabulous place, straight out onto the fells or just stay low in the Langdale valley, with paths / cycle tracks too. No hookups, but fresh water & nice toilet blocks. Old & New Dungeon Ghyll hotels with public bars & the Stickle Barn Tavern, all serving good lakeland ale.

And not forgetting the Aire at Ambleside, next to the main carpark. No facilities whatsoever, save for a water tap, but an absolute bargain at £8 night for your size of van. A five minute walk max into Ambleside with all it's pubs etc.

There's also the CC site at Coniston, Park Coppice. Again a five minute walk into Coniston, well maybe ten, and right next to the lake. Not too far from Grizedale for Go Ape

More on the west side there's always both Ravenglass (seaside) & Eskdale (walking etc) CCC sites, together with the National Trust site at Wasdale head, although your van may be too big for that site.

You may want to reconsider your 10 day plan!!!


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*sites*

Skelwith fold just outside Ambleside is a great site www.skelwithfold.co.uk
Have a look ast their website for all you need to know
Bri


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We tend to wild camp in the Lakes (being quite local you get to know the spots) but occasionally we use this site http://www.watersidefarm-campsite.co.uk/. Its right on the lake side at Ullswater. You can walk down the side of the lake to Pooley Bridge where there are 3 pubs. Loads of room to kick a ball around and if you can park right next to the lake. You should always get on but it will get busy on bank hols etc. A couple of Free spots should you want them. Pooley Bridge Inn car park positively welcomes camper vans and the Sun over the road does as well but smaller car park. Top of the Newlands pass between Braithwaite and Buttermere is a fantastic wild spot as is the bottome of the Honister pass 2 miles south of Buttermere. but your best going the long way around from Cockermouth end if you have a big van!

Have a great time
Barry


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Another vote for C&CC Keswick (assuming it's dried off after the floods).

There was something about Castlerigg Hall that I just didn't get on with. One of the toilet blocks was just plain shocking (public convenience territory), the other was very posh but with push-button showers that gave approx 10 seconds of water before cutting out. Couldn't even lean on the button as there was a delay between button being pressed and water appearing. Plus the site has a view, but is out of town. If you do go there, be very wary/careful of the pitch allocated...it's marketed as "the site with the view" but some of the pitches have a view of nothing more than the back of someone else's van.

If you're moving around so want a few suggestions, Hill of Oaks is nice, on Windermere, but not handy for the pub. We like CC Meathop Fell, but again out of town.

CC Coniston is a pleasant walk to the lake/village centre. However it's closed for refurbishment for the early part of the summer. Note also some of the roads to get there are of the buttock clenching variety, particularly if you meet tuggers coming the other way.

If you want to go a little more off the beaten track, "go around the outside" and valleys from the Cumbrian coast are nice. Low Hall Farm has wonderful views across the Duddon Estuary, but your lads could be bored. C&CC Ravenglass is good for the pub and convenient for Wastwater...by far the most dramatic of the lakes. If you're adventurous, we had a drive around C&CC Eskdale (we used the Smart to get there!) and it looks idyllic...plus not far to the pub from memory.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Please dont take this the wrong way but I never understand why MH owners worry about showers and toilets. We all have our own and I would much rather get up and use my own lovely warm (and clean) shower and loo than a public one campsite or otherwise.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

barryd said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way but I never understand why MH owners worry about showers and toilets. We all have our own and I would much rather get up and use my own lovely warm (and clean) shower and loo than a public one campsite or otherwise.


A long hot shower, without worrying how much water you're using, is good after being out on the hills all day

BUT I object to paying extra for facilities if they're not of a high standard!

We do actually use more min fac sites than anything else....


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way but I never understand why MH owners worry about showers and toilets.


Well hopefully this won't drift off-topic but as a one-off to answer your question...

Shower :
1) I like a powershower, & you don't get that in any MH. Site ones, in general, are reasonable.
2) The main fault overall with our van is it only has a 45 litre freshwater tank. So I can either have a shower in van then stand in the rain to go and refill the tank (we're talking Cumbria...), or use site facilities.
3) Our particular van seems to have a real issue with slow draining shower tray. Don't know if it's an inherent design fault, issue with build of our particular van, or if the pipe was disturbed/re-routed when we had towbar fitted. Because we do sometimes use CLs, I've fixed that now by disconnecting the pipe to the grey tank and putting a straight pipe out to ground (put bucket under when we use). However I hadn't when we were at Castlerigg.

Toilet :
For the benefit of whichever of us have the pleasure of emptying, we agreed to ban number 2s unless stomach upsets/urgent needs are involved.

Paul


----------



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

Just like to thank everyone who posted a reply to my request.

We are now happly planning our holiday!!!!!! and it's low season as well!!!!!

We are still open for ideas!!!

Thank

Walton


----------



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

*lake camp*

Hill of Oaks, on Windermere is one of our favourites. It has it's own very small beach and three launch jetties. No bar or restaurant, but there's a large campsite across the road from Hill of Oaks that has.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hills*

Off to Hill of Okas soon so glad to hear good reviews. Shame the pub ai't so close.

TM


----------

